# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Weed control between buildings

## autojack

I have narrow strips between my house and the ones on either side. One is about a meter wide, the other maybe 80cm. I'm looking for a way to control weeds in these areas, and I know that putting down tan bark isn't a good idea because of drainage issues so close to the house foundation (bluestone blocks). Is there something else I can do to prevent weeds from taking seed while allowing the soil to drain and dry? Maybe pea gravel would be better?

----------


## r3nov8or

I've found an 8cm bed of small rounded stones (avg 20mm diameter) deters weeds to a large extent but also make it easy to any remove weeds, as the stones can easily be moved to get a good grip of the root system. Other than that, Roundup regularly  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

2L white vinegar, one cup of table salt, 30 cc of detergent.
Spray on a sunny day. 
Don't poison yourself with chemicals.

----------


## r3nov8or

> 2L white vinegar, one cup of table salt, 30 cc of detergent.
> Spray on a sunny day. 
> Don't poison yourself with chemicals.

  But 20ml of Roundup in 2L of water seems cheaper  :Smilie:   
Spray on a still day.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Boiling water for me (have pets).

----------

